# Protocole Covid en cours car fièvre



## Nounic (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis en colère et pourtant ce n'est pas mon habitude mais C se réveille de la sieste avec 39°1. j'appelle les 2 parents qui ne répondent ni au tél ni au sms. j'appelle le travail de la maman qui me dit alors je vais voir ce que je peux faire 😡... "Comment ? mais pas le choix nous sommes tjrs en protocole Covid " et de plus en vigilance canicule jaune décrétée par le préfet depuis hier mais ça j'ai oublié de le lui redire.
Cette maman avec qui j'ai des soucis "relationnels" depuis que C a fait 39°7 il y a 1 mois et est monté à 40°3 avant que le papa ne la récupère (tous deux étaient "occupés" professionnellement et je leur est demandé si le travail était plus important que leur fille qui risquait de convulser, soit dit en passant) me demande un texte pour ce protocole Covid demandant de venir chercher l'enfant dès qu'il a 38°. 
J'en ai un de la PMI de 2020 mais plus récent non... Auriez vous ça dans vos petits dossiers perso ? 
Je sature... 😞... Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## booboo (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , 
lors de la signature du contrat, j'explique aux parents que si l'enfant a de la


----------



## Nounic (12 Juillet 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Bonjour ,
> lors de la signature du contrat, j'explique aux parents que si l'enfant a de la


Message incomplet mais j'ai compris ... j'explique aussi et c'est noté dans le contrat mais c'est la définition de "l'urgence" qui est discutée et me met en colère surtout vu les conditions actuelles : recrudescence du Covid + canicule.
Mais ce que je recherche c'est un texte 🤔


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

Personne n'a quelque chose pour moi ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

Aller sur le conseil général de votre département
Les protocoles sont mis à jour régulièrement


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

pour stimuler les PE pas pressés, je leur dit que je mets au lit leur enfant, jusqu'à leur arrivée, afin qu'il puisse se reposer, sans contaminer les autres, ils ont peur qu'il dorme trop et ne dorme plus le soir, ça les fait venir


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> pour stimuler les PE pas pressés, je leur dit que je mets au lit leur enfant, jusqu'à leur arrivée, afin qu'il puisse se reposer, sans contaminer les autres, ils ont peur qu'il dorme trop et ne dorme plus le soir, ça les fait venir


EXCELLENT et de toute façon c’est SA place.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors ce matin message d’une maman qui me dit qu’elle a eu de la fièvre cette nuit et qu’elle allait faire un test pour elle.

Aussitôt je lui ai répondu par sms « Faire tester C svp merci »

Résultat : la maman positive et l’enfant négatif mais ne viendra pas, part aussitôt sans la maman en long week-end qui était prévu.

Heureusement qd même que j’ai eu le réflexe de demander car un peu + j’aurais eu l’enfant Car je doute qu’elle soit NÉGATIVE avec le truc dans le nez en pharmacie ABSOLUMENT PAS FIABLE.

⚠️ Il faut vraiment faire TRÈS ATTENTION car ça reprend en force.

Cette maman a pourtant déjà été positive en janvier. Les boules car elle devait partir à L’ILE de RÉ maison de famille.

Pour une autre maman une fois qui ne m’avait pas répondu … « pas forcément téléphone qui capte » … AUSSITÔT j’envoie SMS au papa l’informant que je n’arrive pas à joindre sa femme et il faut absolument venir chercher l’enfant. Bizarrement la maman me répond « OK j’arrive »

Et si je n’ai pas de réponse de suite, je fais sonner le téléphone … obligés de me répondre … donc ils répondent. En faire autant !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

TOP « éditer » ensuite « sauvegarder » pour corriger une faute ou une erreur 👍 j’adore … 😃


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Aller sur le conseil général de votre département
> Les protocoles sont mis à jour régulièrement


En fait rien depuis mars 22 donc c'était pour savoir si d'autres choses dans d'autres départements et on parle tjrs de signes Covid mais pas expressément cité de fièvre à 38°. D'ailleurs je me demande si c'est 38° ou 38°5   ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

Non je ne pense pas
Par contre je suis pas sûre de l'obligation de venir chercher l'enfant si fièvre dans le protocole
Mais si noté dans votre contrat obligation de le suivre


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

vous pouvez lui rappeler qu'en l'absence d'ordonnance récente, vous ne pouvez pas donner de doliprane


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Alors ce matin message d’une maman qui me dit qu’elle a eu de la fièvre cette nuit et qu’elle allait faire un test pour elle.
> 
> Aussitôt je lui ai répondu par sms « Faire tester C svp merci »
> 
> ...


Enfin de compte les grands-parents ne veulent pas du covid chez eux 😂 par contre chez MOI ! alors TEST PCR SAMEDI prévu et PERSONNE DIMANCHE pour ne pas l’attraper ... bah OUI et TEST à recevoir pour venir chez moi.

Heureusement que j’ai mis la clause supérieure ... MERCI à ASSMATZAM 👍


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nounic a dit: 


> Message incomplet mais j'ai compris ... j'explique aussi et c'est noté dans le contrat mais c'est la définition de "l'urgence" qui est discutée et me met en colère surtout vu les conditions actuelles : recrudescence du Covid + canicule.
> Mais ce que je recherche c'est un texte 🤔


Et bien SI pas de texte sous le coude, leur dire que les URGENCES seront appelées ...


----------

